
Draft Special Publication: 800-63B Digital Authentication Guideline - Sami_Lehtinen
https://pages.nist.gov/800-63-3/sp800-63b.html
======
lambda
This is great! I was actually looking recently to see if there was any
definitive guide to best practices in single and multifactor authentication,
and this is a pretty good description. Would be nice if there were a separate
guide on actual implementation of such systems.

I really appreciate this section, as I have been frustrated in the past by
stupid password complexity requirements that actually reduce the amount of
available entropy for passwords:
[https://pages.nist.gov/800-63-3/sp800-63b.html#appA](https://pages.nist.gov/800-63-3/sp800-63b.html#appA)

Note that this might have been a better link, giving an overview of the whole
series and development process:
[https://pages.nist.gov/800-63-3/](https://pages.nist.gov/800-63-3/)

